# German pilot manuals



## Trilisser (Aug 6, 2021)

After perusing many German manuals here and actual paper copies* at a museum, I wonder didn't the German's have the equivalent of either British Pilot's Notes or American Pilot's Flight Operating Instructions? German manuals seem to be just descriptive manuals showing various controls, systems etc., but no information on how to fly it, stalling, spinning, general handling and how to fly for maximum range etc. Are such manuals "hidden" somewhere or didn't they exist? 

*There was a Bf 109 manual that was very similar in size and appearance to a British Pilot's Notes, but it has nothing but descriptions of controls and instruments.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 6, 2021)

*Maybe* they believed that learning by rote in their flying schools meant they did not need such manuals.


----------



## Denniss (Aug 8, 2021)

At least for bombers they had technical manuals and flying/operating manuals.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 8, 2021)

I found this on line so there must be more out there - translation by Gooble

GERMAN Betriebsanleitung Ju 87 B-2 Hauptabschnitt 10 Flugbetrieb Juni 1940

ENGLISH Operating Instructions Ju 87 B-2 Main Section 10 Flight Operations June 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 9, 2021)

Avion - Plan de Graissage has some more - more than one taken from one site and stamped with both the original and copy sites logo.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

